# Is there a violation here?



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Methinks you're looking for a 110.14C Sun dude

~CS~


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Its what is in the gutter parallel 250s to one disconnect and one set of 250s to the 200 amp panel.
I have to correct it.


----------

